# Ban Dan McGuane from MMA



## JM Barrie (Nov 10, 2012)

Dan was set to fight this Friday for Bellator until someone brought his past to the limelight by _Bloody Elbow_.
Dan was convicted of murder of a 19 yr old, outside of the cage.


Please read on here and make sure he never can make a living off of fighting...... http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/11/10/3627114/dan-mcguane-murder-manslaughter-bellator-mma-news


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, that's really messed up. I've worked in a state prison the last 6 years out here in Arizona, and no violent inmate should ever be allowed to fight after his release. Society has no idea what actually goes on in here, and all the bullshit these guys do. They come here guilty of 1-2 crimes... They leave guilty of around 50-100.


Trust me it's not keeping them out of trouble, it's just fueling their appetite for violence. They need to be rehabbed away from it. 


I've also notice Bellator seems to hire all the Ex-Cons in the MMA world, which is very disturbing to me. It's just a matter of time before Bjorn Ramsey starts giving MMA that Bloodsport rep all over again.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, read the account of what happened. 2 6ft 200lb thugs beat a smaller guy just to pump there egos, disgusting. 

When i first read the title i thought circumstances might be different - a guy near where i live got done for manslaughter for landing one punch, its not always so black and white. These 2 are just scumbags and deserve nothing.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm surprised that the Lackzilians haven't snapped McGuane up - he's certainly their kind of guy, character-wise.


----------

